# care sheets for pygmy mulga monitor



## bulionz (Feb 19, 2009)

i would love some links or sites as i really want to get a monitor and these seam to be a great beginners monitor and im a beginner so plz any help would be great


----------



## cris (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is a good caresheet written by Sdaji, there is also an updated version in some reptile magazine i think.
http://www.vhs.com.au/pygmymoncare.htm
here are some goodlinks with general info
http://www.mampam.com/
http://www.monitor-lizards.net/frames.html

The basic requirements are a very hot basking spot around 60C is good and plenty of hides and stuff to climb on. The eat live invertebrates mine seem to prefer spiders, moths and large roaches and they seem to ignore smaller insects, they will also eat bits of meat, fish, rodents(whole or chopped up) and they really love geckos although that probably isnt practical where you live. Unless it gets really cold in the room where they are kept a 50 watt halogen light on during the day should provide plenty of heat(be sure you have high temperatures at the basking spot). I use bricks that have holes about 20mm in diameter under the basking light so they can hide and get warm at the same time. You can provide a small water dish or just give thema chance to drink every week or so. I think thats pretty much it. Did i mention you need to provide a really hot basking spot about 60C? thats the most important part. IMO an enclosure with a bit of height is best as they are an arboreal species, but a standard 4' fishtank is fine, even smaller would be ok if its higher.


----------



## bulionz (Feb 19, 2009)

o ok i will have a look at those caresheets


----------

